# Jack Winner



## Rich Decker (Oct 28, 2006)

Cancersuckschicago.com, congratulations Scottie


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 28, 2006)

The win was dedicated to his father who passed on yesterday, his daughters walker with him.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 28, 2006)

wow, his father died, and they won the next day?  That's quite a story.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Scottie, a great win. If you guys don't know Scottie, you should really check out his web site. His has been a terrific story this year and his dedication to his foundation named in his wife's honor is a tribute to the kind of guy he is and the kind of father he is raising both his daughters.

I'm sure Scottie's Dad was with him today and he was so proud of his son.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 29, 2006)

Here are the top 10, hearing your name called at the Jack is a thrill of a lifetime, congratulations to all the winners. 

Sauce
3. Dizzy Pig BBQ USA
2. Blazin' BBQ
1. Red Hot Smokers

Cooks Choice
3. Bar-B-Quau
2. Red Hot Smokers
1. I Que

Dessert
3. Bar-B-Quau
2. Buttrub.com
1. Carcass Cookers

Chicken
10. Parrothead Smokers
9. J Mack Cookers
8. Ulcer Acres
7. QN4U
6. Dizzy Pig BBQ USA
5. Oink County Cookers
4. Bar-B-Quau
3. Ribs and Bibs
2. Bone Shakin BBQ
1. Dirty Dick and the Legless Wonders

Ribs
10. Jay Mack Cookers
9. Carcass Cookers 
8. Parrothead Smokers
7. BS Pitmeisters
6. CancersucksChicago.com
5. Big H
4. Daisy May's BBQ
3. Bavarian BBQ Boys
2. The Smokedelics
1. Pork and Bones

Pork
10. I Smell Smoke!!!
9. Smokin Tailgators
8. Bavarian BBQ Boys
7. Daisy May's BBQ
6. Raven's Fyre BBQ
5. Jay Mack Cookers
4. Smokin Clones
3. CancersucksChicago.com
2. Oink County Cookers
1. Jumpin Joe's BBQ

Brisket
10. Pellet Envy
9. Dirty Dick and the Legless Wonders
8. Pig Roy
7. OInk County Cookers
6. Smoky Mountain Smokers
5. Lotta Bull
4. Buttrub.com
3. BS Pitmeisters
2. Bar-B-Quau
1. Blazin' BBQ

Overall
10. Bavarian BBQ Boys
9. Lotta BUll
8. Daisy May's BBQ
7. Bar-B-Quau
6. Jay Mack Cookers
5. Blazin BBQ
4. Dirty Dick and the Legless Wonders
3. Buttrub.com
2. Oink County Cookers
1. CancersucksChicago.com


----------



## DaleP (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, his father died, and they won the next day?  That's quite a story.



Scottie's Dad was only diagnosed less than a week ago with an extremely rare kind of cancer that approx. 50 people in the whole country contract a year. He wasn't even sure he was going to make it to the Jack, I'm glad he did.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to Scottie.  We didnt have a chance to talk to them.  It was a real honor to be there to see all the winners.


----------

